# failed assert message



## n3rd420 (Jan 5, 2012)

OK I've been trying to flash jts cm9 build on my sprint tab. At first I was getting the failed assert message because I was on an outdated version of cwm. I successfully updated it with heimdall but have still been getting error message. I was able to flash build 4 of the cm9. I'm lovin it but am wondering if anyone can tell me what needs to be done in order to flash most recent update. Thanks in advance.
Edit: I figured it out


----------



## redwizard69 (Feb 26, 2012)

1st off..this should have been posted in the thread about the ROM. 2nd..Use The Search. This question has been asked half a hundred times. But here is the answer.

I got a similar error, what I did was open the zip and navigate to META-INF\COM\GOOGLE\ANDROID and extract updater-script, open this up in notepad++ (Regular notepad wont do it, it breaks it) and removed the 3 assert lines and replace that back into the ANDROID directory. It should work then. I've had to do this on every build I've used (from 4 up to 7). Hope this helps. [/background]


----------

